# sleeper horse power



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Watchout, put them too close to your feet and you're socks will catch on fire for the extra heat this mod creates :1poke:


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

smorey78 said:


> Some people now a days don't like the stickers all over the car. (althou they add horse power) I found a place to put them so i can enjoy them. Now i have sleeper horse power!!
> 
> View attachment 10883


You sir, are a diabolical genius. This perfectly placed mod becomes an instant seat heater from the overwhelming power it gives to your Cruze. I wish I had just 1/10th of your brilliance sir.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

yes its about a 40hp shot and very unstable...it gets very hot so i now wear fire resistent race socks!


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

Nothing add's hidden horsey power like stickers :signs015:


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

rpcraft said:


> Nothing add's hidden horsey power like stickers :signs015:


Correction..


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

smorey78 said:


> Some people now a days don't like the stickers all over the car. (althou they add horse power) I found a place to put them so i can enjoy them. Now i have sleeper horse power!!
> 
> View attachment 10883


:lol:

But seriously, if you gotta put them on, that was probably the best spot to do it. Looks good there.


----------

